# Cannot modify /etc/ttys on single user



## blaackjack (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I tried to install x11/slim but when the login prompt appears, a black screen appears. And I can't do anything, everything seems stuck. I tried every button to quit this window, but nothing appears. I have enabled ttys8 in /etc/ttys, but now I can't login normally because of the black screen, I tried to boot on safe mode in order to get rid of this window at startup, but now I'm stuck cause /etc/ttys is readonly, and I don't know how I can modify it. I have tried to mount/unmount but nothing changes. 

This is really annoying because I can do nothing. Does someone have an idea please? 

So my question is: how can I modify this ttys file*?* Or how can I kill this window system in order to login in the standard console.

Thank you.


----------



## worldi (Jan 20, 2014)

That's probably because / gets mounted read-only in single-user mode. Try `mount -u /`.


----------



## blaackjack (Jan 21, 2014)

hi worldi. I have tried your command line, but the file still get read-only. Tried both on single user and root and I cant't get write permission on this file. Do you have another idea?


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 21, 2014)

I always use the following in single user mode to be able to get to everything when I do system admin tasks:

```
mount -a
```


----------

